# How many plants should one tank have?



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello! I'm pretty new to the planted tank world and was wondering is there a certain amount of plants one tank should have or should not have? Right now I have a small java fern and an anubias plant in my 2.5 gal tank but soon I plan on starting my 10 gal tank. I hope this isn't a silly question but I was curious. Also any other recs on plants for my 10 gal tank? 

A thank you in advance! :-D


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

it all depends on the size and shape of the tank, and the kinds of plants you use. i find it best to provide at least 1/3 of the tank surface covered in a "canopy" so they can escape the light when they want to, and then have a low-lying semi-sparse "yard" to swim through.


----------

